# 3 Crazy weeks. Newbie no more.



## ElGuapoSupremo (26/6/15)

So I started out with a Twisp, got a Nautilus Mini and iTaste CLK1280 2 days later, and gooi-ing clouds with a big grin, happy as can be. Then my gearslutness kicked in. Self-diagnosed and all. Full-on gearslut.

Let's see if I can remember this in chronological order.Next up was the iStick 30W and Aerotank Mini. Still loving the Aerotank, iStick still in daily use. Hey, what's this "RBA" stuff... Taifun GS, some coil stock and tools, and away we go. The GS is a disaster, dry hitting like a boss, can't get rid of it. But do I give up that easy? Oh no! Kayfun 4 clone, some more coiling stuff, and success! (The Kayfun is my goto tank now, some minor glitches to still sort out, but loving it) The Kayfun Mini 2.1 looks cute, into the bag it went. Some issues with getting the juice to properly get in the channels, but I'll sort it out as a pet project. Best flavour of all my tanks though.

Say whaaaaaat, mix my own juice? That's a big "Yes", thanks Skyblue. Liquids arrive after order, and I'm mixing. The lounge looks like we had some kind of crazy sex party. VG and PG EVERYWHEEEERE. All mixed up, now to rest them and wait for the results. Went all ape on one flavour (heating/cooling/shaking) and it's gooooooooood.

Oh, a 5000 mah battery? The eVic VT you say.... hmmmmm.... yeah let's make this an..... uhhhh.... early.... uhhhh.... christmas present for myself....... I mean, these batteries just don't last... I need one..... 

And here we are, vapin away on my VT and KF4 with enhanced RY4 (DIY) and Aerotank Mini with some Grape Candy. Life is good. But why would my bank manager leave me these strange voicemails?

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 11 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (26/6/15)

Awesome. Six month's worth of experience in 3 weeks. Way to go! Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raslin (26/6/15)

Wow quite a trip. Still, worth it if you stay off the stinkies.


----------



## hands (26/6/15)

that was a lovely look into your vaping world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (26/6/15)

@ElGuapoSupremo, Amazing insight into your vaping journey, actually inspirational and quite enlightening...Congratulations and "Well Done"


----------



## free3dom (26/6/15)

Fantastic stuff @ElGuapoSupremo 

You seem to have quite a handle on this vaping thing - feel free to change your status from "Noob Vaper" to "Quick Learner" 

Enjoy the rest of the ride - there's a lot more to experience, and I can see you'll be right there in the trenches with the rest of us


----------



## kev mac (26/6/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> So I started out with a Twisp, got a Nautilus Mini and iTaste CLK1280 2 days later, and gooi-ing clouds with a big grin, happy as can be. Then my gearslutness kicked in. Self-diagnosed and all. Full-on gearslut.
> 
> Let's see if I can remember this in chronological order.Next up was the iStick 30W and Aerotank Mini. Still loving the Aerotank, iStick still in daily use. Hey, what's this "RBA" stuff... Taifun GS, some coil stock and tools, and away we go. The GS is a disaster, dry hitting like a boss, can't get rid of it. But do I give up that easy? Oh no! Kayfun 4 clone, some more coiling stuff, and success! (The Kayfun is my goto tank now, some minor glitches to still sort out, but loving it) The Kayfun Mini 2.1 looks cute, into the bag it went. Some issues with getting the juice to properly get in the channels, but I'll sort it out as a pet project. Best flavour of all my tanks though.
> 
> ...





ElGuapoSupremo said:


> So I started out with a Twisp, got a Nautilus Mini and iTaste CLK1280 2 days later, and gooi-ing clouds with a big grin, happy as can be. Then my gearslutness kicked in. Self-diagnosed and all. Full-on gearslut.
> 
> Let's see if I can remember this in chronological order.Next up was the iStick 30W and Aerotank Mini. Still loving the Aerotank, iStick still in daily use. Hey, what's this "RBA" stuff... Taifun GS, some coil stock and tools, and away we go. The GS is a disaster, dry hitting like a boss, can't get rid of it. But do I give up that easy? Oh no! Kayfun 4 clone, some more coiling stuff, and success! (The Kayfun is my goto tank now, some minor glitches to still sort out, but loving it) The Kayfun Mini 2.1 looks cute, into the bag it went. Some issues with getting the juice to properly get in the channels, but I'll sort it out as a pet project. Best flavour of all my tanks though.
> 
> ...


Hi,I must say my vapeing journey mirrored yours as I quickly became engrossed i.e. a gear slut-d.i.y. junkie. I'd say having the forum and it's members to help us on our way has made our addiction easier. Good luck.


----------



## andro (26/6/15)

I must say ... I feel your pain , same here . After all of that im downsizing myself.


----------



## deepest (26/6/15)

@ElGuapoSupremo great post I think most of us here suffer with "gear slutness"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (26/6/15)

Whats... whats this "reo" thing you all keep gaaning on about.... Hmmmm

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (26/6/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> Whats... whats this "reo" thing you all keep gaaning on about.... Hmmmm



Hi @ElGuapoSupremo 

Firstly, welcome to the forum. I missed your intro post in the introduce yourself thread, so i will welcome you here. Congrats on your epic vaping journey so far. I trust you are enjoying it ! Go for it!

As for the Reo, very simply put, it is a mechanical rebuildble device that when set up correctly gives you an outstanding dripper quality vape with the convenience of a tank. The convenience fctor comes from an oboard juice bottle that you squonk (press) to push juice up to the atomiser. 

Its a great device and is rock solid in build quality and very simple, so very reliable. I have been vaping on Reos for over a year now and am still extremely happy with the vape on them. Some of the newer tank devices nowadays do provide a very good vape and the gap in my opinion is closing, but for me, the vape itself is still right up there. 

For more info on the Reo, check out the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/

This thread alo discusses the reasons why one should consider a Reo
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/why-should-i-consider-a-reo.t4987/

All the best

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kev mac (26/6/15)

andro said:


> I must say ... I feel your pain , same here . After all of that im downsizing myself.


It's been almost a yr. Since I graduated from egos and I still love that vape mail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (1/7/15)

I must say, money helps the gearslutness fever. Trust me this fetish never really stops. Just wait till the juicewhoreness starts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (1/7/15)

Sigh......they grow up so fast these days

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (1/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> I must say, money helps the gearslutness fever. Trust me this fetish never really stops. Just wait till the juicewhoreness starts.


Thank god for DIY


----------



## kev mac (1/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Sigh......they grow up so fast these days


Even with my current affliction I'm still ahead of the game, smokes are $10.00 a pack in R.I.


----------

